# I feel like he doesn't care..



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been married for almost 2 years now, and I know DH and I are finally starting to get out of the honeymoon phase, but I feel as if he lost a lot of care for me. Like there are nights I suffer from horrible nightmares, and he used to comfort me. I haven't had a nightmare for a long, long time, but when I did have one yesterday he just sat there and told me about it when I woke up as if he didn't have a care in the world. And then there's times I'll ask him to do something small for me, like take out the trash while I'm doing the dishes and cleaning the rest of the kitchen, and he'll wait... until I ask him again, and then asking him that second time he says i'm impatient. But when I don't do something he wants right away and I call him out, he denies it and I'm the bad guy. I'm just trying to find a happy medium... What should I do? I'm tired of feeling like everything else is more important than to him then me.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I know how you feel. I also have bad nightmares at times and in the beginning of my relationship my H was so attentive and caring. that abruptly ended after we moved, though. I just dont tell him about them anymore. 

i have mixed feeling about it. sometimes i do get mad and sad because i feel neglected. but sometimes i think how can he possible respond to me just because i need it? he probably has his own stressors in life and it must be hard feeling like he has to respond to me all the time. so im trying to find other outlines for my needs. that's been pretty hard to find- at least ones that dont hurt the marriage. 

sometimes if i am really needy i will tell him and i'll ask him if he can respond to me. ive learned to ask him and tell him when i really need him. i think it was really stressful for him not knowing when i really needed him and when i was just blowing off steam. he felt like he had to be on alert all the time. Its obvious to you and me when we need them- but its not that obvious to them so they get emotionally worn out, i think.


----------

